# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Why don't I like Glocks?

## madmax

cough cough.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Oh, yeah. It's safe. It's just a training gun. POW!

----------


## Batch

> Oh, yeah. It's safe. It's just a training gun. POW!


Does that make it a dummy Glock or a Glock for dummies?

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, but it's not a Glock.

----------


## Batch

> Yeah, but it's not a Glock.


I'll bite. It is modeled after a Gen3 Glock, right?

----------


## crashdive123

It is an Italian made blank gun (Bruni).  Somebody created the poster as a joke to point out the pumpkin spice everything around this time of the year.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Speaking of Pumpkin Spice, here's a funny video about Fall in the South (a bit early, but what they).

https://www.facebook.com/itisasouthe...7443635306251/ 

Warning.  It's on Facebook, but then you can see that in the link.

----------


## Batch

> It is an Italian made blank gun (Bruni).  Somebody created the poster as a joke to point out the pumpkin spice everything around this time of the year.


Right, I thought you were saying it wasn't modeled after a Glock.

----------


## tigrate

they are almost all double stack, making them hard to ccw, and requiring a big hand. The trigger pull sucks, the square top corner of the slide is uncomfortable and revealing, plastic frame may be durable enough, but can't work on it, without a hot glue gun. The barrel is not very supportive to the case at the feed ramp. Dot rear sights are distracting.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep, I was right........you don't have a clue.

----------


## kyratshooter

Gunkid again?

----------


## crashdive123

No, but this is his third banning from here.

----------


## randyt

third banning, I thought I recognized his/her writing style.

----------


## WalkingTree

> Yep, I was right........you don't have a clue.





> Gunkid again?





> No, but this is his third banning from here.





> third banning, I thought I recognized his/her writing style.


Why...oh why.
Now I know why you guys are so messed up...and this is your *real* source of entertainment 'round these parts.

----------


## crashdive123

Careful..............you could be next.  :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

Messed up? What do you mean messed up? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## WalkingTree

> Careful..............you could be next.


? (ten characters)

----------


## Rick

Joke. a thing that someone says to cause amusement or laughter.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Messed up? What do you mean messed up? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Chief Inspector Dreyfus!

----------


## Mannlicher

I disliked Glock pistols for years.  My Brother in Law gave me a Model 19 just to shut me up about it.  Since then,  I have acquired a Model 40 Gen 4 in 10MM.  They are decent pistols afterall

----------


## madmax

> I disliked Glock pistols for years.  My Brother in Law gave me a Model 19 just to shut me up about it.  Since then,  I have acquired a Model 40 Gen 4 in 10MM.  They are decent pistols afterall


That one interests me.  I have handled 2-3 including yours.

----------


## kyratshooter

My dislike for Glocks is primarily due to how they look.  They just look wrong to my jaded old eye.  Like they were designed by some kid they drafted from the kindergarten class, handed a dull crayon and said "draw us a pistol".

It has nothing to do with the poly frame because I have plastic rifles and pistols all over the place around here.

I know that is just approval or disapproval based on superficial opinion and it flows over to other firearms for me as well.

In my eyes an M1 Garand looks like a pregnant elephant.  Same for the M14.  And I always though the M16 looked like they needed to finish it because they were not quite done with it.  

In the same light I feel like they need to finish the Glock because they quit working on it about 3/4 of the way through doing the outside.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I too was a Glock hater.  One day #1 son had his 17 and I shot it.  The grip was all wrong, it didn't point like my 1911s, it had that light plastic feel to it, and I was stacking rounds in on top of each other at 25 yards.  After all the things I hated about it I could not get past how well I was shooting it.  I got one and it's now my ranch carry.  I don't care if it gets dirty, wet, wet and dirty, whatever.  I clean it with a spray can.  It's light, goes bang when it is called on and I can do it 17 times.  It's the only Glock I have and will likely be the only one I'll ever have.  It's good for what it's good for.

Alan

----------


## kyratshooter

Yes, but I do the same thing with my S&W M&P and it looks so much better!

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

And I couldn't hit anything with my S&W M&P Shield.  I gave it to my Nephew.  

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

The handguns I shoot best are 

Glock 17
RI 1911 compact
Colt Woodsman
Most Colt/Replica SAA/Ruger Blackhawk.
High Standard Supermatic

I can shoot well with S&W, Colt, Ruger DA revolvers shooting them DA.  If I try to shoot them SA I'm all over the place.
While I do fine with the Supermatic, I haven't gotten the hang of the S&W model 41.  

I stopped trying to figure it out a long time ago...

Alan

----------

